# My pony... confo critique AND what color is she?



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

I want to register her, but cannot decide on her coloring. 

BTW: she is three years old.

Her dam was a chestnut tobiano pony, her sire was supposedly a pintaloosa. The info on her sire I got from her former owner was this:
"her Dad, who was a Pintoloosa. He stood 14.1, big build, grey and white roan with some dark bay pinto markings. His mother was a chest and white and as a baby he was paint colored, then roaned out as he aged."

What color do you think she is?

I've included as many photos as I could to get the best representation of her coloring. I've owned her for a year and her coloring hasn't really changed. 

She does have some silver in her forelock and tail (her mane is totally white) and a few dark spots on her rump area.

I'd also like a confo critique please!! Thanks all!!




























































Here she is as a foal


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I have nothing about conformation, but shes a real cutie!
I would deffo say she is a red roan.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Wonder if that is a Sabino gene at play?

Cutie!!


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, I'd definitely go along with Sabino. There's a pony at the barn I ride at that looks a lot like her, and she's registered as a Sabino. 
She's adorable.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

This horse cannot be a red roan since it does not have a true roan parent. It could be an appy roan and that is what I suspect. That is not at all the same as a roan horse. Sabino will cause roaning but this horse is more "frosted" like an appy. Is there any mottling on the genitals?? that would point to appy also. I also think this horse is carrying the silver gene and you can see that coming out in the mane and forelock. 

Conformation

Pony is a little unbalanced being smaller in the hind end then the front. Head is somewhat coarse but has a kind eye. Neck is okay length but a little ewe necked. I wont comment on legs/pasturns as the horse is not standing square. Croup is weak with a low tail set. Ears seem overly large


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with you, weefoal. 

Don't worry about the overly large ears though, large ears are a sign of a more laid back personality horse.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Paint roan mabey?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

My guess would be that she's gray, hiding chestnut.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is kinda hard to tell on color at this point. She could be a sabino appy, a varnish roan appy, or she could be graying out. I lean more toward graying out. Especially if her daddy was gray, it is very likely that she will end up being gray too. I won't comment on confo as it is hard to tell from the pix but she is a very cute girl and I love her blue eye and a half.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

She is adorable!

Her color is gorgeous, it looks like she was dipped in a glaze.


----------



## SilentBravery09 (May 22, 2009)

She is just gorgeous. Wow :] your so lucky. I disagree with WeeFoal, she looks like her hind end is taller then her front end which gives her a slight down hill build.

I know nothing of color, but I do know that she is just gorgeous.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

gabrielstriumph said:


> I agree with you, weefoal.
> 
> Don't worry about the overly large ears though, large ears are a sign of a more laid back personality horse.



hahaaha, i WISH this was true. :lol:
My mare looks like she has donkey in her, her ears are so big.. heres a picture.
And she is pretty high strung, and sassy.hehe


----------

